# A few snowmen I made this morning



## kevmic28 (Dec 1, 2012)

Here are 4 snowmen. The 3 large ones were from a tree limb I found laying on the ground behind my house. Small one was from a piece of rotten stick I found while walking. Excuse the pic, it was just a quick pic from my cell phone.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 1, 2012)

Cool!!!! I love em.

Bob.


----------



## hehndc (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice idea.  They would make nice ornaments too.

Steve


----------



## Scott Amerson (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for showing these.  They look great. This is a good project for my kids to get some lathe time.  Not too complicated, with cool results.


----------



## ericofpendom (Dec 2, 2012)

Here's a mottly bunch I made quite a few years ago,  They sell like hot cakes at this time of year and last far longer than the more fragile decorations that people buy.



 

Eric...


----------



## Kwajalein (Dec 2, 2012)

*Snowmen*

Nice use of found wood. Always a good project.


----------



## kevmic28 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks. I need to go hit up some of the firewood sales places around here for some wood. Its been in the uper 70 to 80 the past week so firewood isnt selling.  
I didnt realize it until I went out to make some this weekend but when I moved in August. I apparently left two tubs full of wood at my old house. It was a last minute fast moved across the state for work. So I ended up leaving a lot of things out of shear exhaustion.


----------



## Haynie (Dec 2, 2012)

If that is an example of your junk wood what does the good stuff look like?  Seriously?  That wood has fabulous character.

Those are cool.  Are they all one piece or are they separate pieces glued together?


----------



## kevmic28 (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes the wood does look incredible. I was really suprised how it turned out from a piece of wood I found laying on the ground behind my house. They are all one piece not glued together. Also they are all from the same piece of wood. Just a long tree limb.
Went for a drive last night out in the country and picked up some wood on the side of the road. Made this one this morning from it.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 4, 2012)

kevmic28 said:


> Yes the wood does look incredible. I was really suprised how it turned out from a piece of wood I found laying on the ground behind my house. They are all one piece not glued together. Also they are all from the same piece of wood. Just a long tree limb.
> Went for a drive last night out in the country and picked up some wood on the side of the road. Made this one this morning from it.


 
Looks exactly like the piece you found in your back yard.
Nice job.

Bob.


----------



## kevmic28 (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes it does. Im not sure what type it is but Im thinking its Oak.


----------



## Kalai (Dec 4, 2012)

That is a real good idea and nicely done too, great job, aloha.

Kalai


----------

